# ID My Cory



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ive recently had 2 Corydoras Catfishes for my 10 Gallon and im not sure what type they are...? They are rather like an albino corydoras but with a bright pink blob near their tails. The shop labelled them as pink tailed corydoras but i cannot find any information on them...could someone please tell me something about them and wether they are really called what my LFS says??


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like it might be a dyed albino cory. 

Albino Cories really get too large for a 10g and you need more than 2. I would take these back unless you can move them to another tank and get regular albino Cories.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree looks like aenus with dye


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok...if id have known i wouldn't have bought them. I hate dyed fish, they are going into my auntie's 35 gallon with more but not yet because she has a breeding pair of rams in their who are agressive.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Maybe it is some variation of a bronze cory. I've never seen one like that and I can't match it to anything in one of my books.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, Thanks for everyone's input


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Definitely a dyed corydoras aeneus.
Pic here:
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=72


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Im a bit dissapointed with the shop now, they told me it wasn't dyed, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

They may not have known so it could be a time to educate them. And you can let them know if you ever see fish like that in the store again you will refuse to shop there, and spread the word to others not to support them.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ill know next time I normally know but ive heard of a 'pink tailed corydoras' before.


----------



## Lindsey (Mar 23, 2008)

My albino cory is colored like that too. :/


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Well its dyed then...the same as mine!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am wondering if it may possibly be some kind of disease..i have a large number of albino cories in a highly stained 125.while catching some fish the other day i noticed that many of them had a reddening of the cadual peduncle area..i treated the tank with melafix and will check them again in a few days.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

No...its definately dyed because its tail is bright, exotic pink and it has also been looked up on the practical fishkeeping site.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.u...?article_id=72


----------

